# Thread Removed



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Removed no longer relevant.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Good luck. It's exciting news and I wish you the best.


----------



## FloridaSawdustMaker (Aug 13, 2009)

where is it at


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Best of luck to ya!!

I'm jealous.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Wishing you all the best of luck with your new venture! Remember…you either think you can or you think you cant,...either way you are right!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Good luck Bob.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, Stop any time the coffee pot is always on.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I am so down today, I went to sign the lease for the new shop and look inside. First the lease had a higher price then we agreed on, second there was no electric inside or from the pole, third it was a mess with 2 truck loads of trash and last the walls were covered with ghetto art all of which I was told was my responsibility to rectify. So needless to say I walked out on him with a few choice words exchanged. That was about par for my week so far.
Here is the other fiasco
I called for service to my fridge because the ICE shaver stopped working and was told they would come between 8AM and 1PM. About 2PM a technician comes to the door announcing he was here to fix my stove?


> ?? What about the Fridge


?


> He doesn't know anything about refrigerators only stoves! Well OK then, I have a service agreement on the stove as well so it needed to be calibrated any way so he comes in and he was really a nice guy even showed us how to get the discoloration off the glass top. I say thank you good bye.
> About 4 hours after he leaves, I think 6:30PM, guess who comes knocking? Right the refrigerator technician. He comes in blows by me and opens the fridge then closes it when I catch up to him and says "What's the matter with the fridge"? I told him the ICE maker does not make shaved ice. He tells me he ran diagnostics and its fine so I show him it doesn't work. He says they can't fix it because it's a manufacturing defect and I will have to wait until they figure it out. He then starts in on how bad sears products are and I should have went to a scratch and dent at a thrift store and got some other brand. WOW!! I was shocked! So off he goes leaving my $2200.00 fridge not working. This was Friday then Easter Sunday Debbie cooks a great Lamb roast but oh no! the front panel on top is now melted! I call sears again and schedule an appointment for Tuesday and confirmed 1PM to 4PM well they never showed up or called so I called and then the tech calls and says he would be here around 7PM. I rescheduled for the next day before 1PM--1PM comes and goes no tech and no call so I call and they tell me he will not be there until the next day before 5PM. I call the service center and there is nothing they can do! I asked to talk to her supervisor and after 20 min on hold she answers. Well we go through the whole story again and she tells me there is nothing she can do it is too late and can't get the technician. I ask to talk to her supervisor and get this, she don't have one I said you don't report to anyone


? NOPE! I ask who is over her and she tells me that person does not talk to customers. 
So after one week sitting home waiting for sears I still have two appliances that we paid a lot of money for that are not working the way they should. 
I will be staying in bed the rest of the week and not answering my phone. I am leaving to go see the grand kids on Sat so I hope my luck changes by then.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Sorry about that Sandy, Sears has gotten my last purchase at least as far as appliances or power tools go. 
Hope a better shop location turns up, and cheer up, don't the jerks get you down!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Smitty, that's the nicest thing any one said to me this week.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Well it looks like things are all set and I finally found a new location for my shop, "Only 4 months after I started". Who knew it would take this long and would be this hard? Two more weeks and I will start to move all my equipment over after the 220VAC lines are dropped for the machines and the new locks are installed the space is about 1250 SF and has a fenced area around the building and at some time I will add covered storage for lumber I will sell. I did a Sketch-up model of the first lay out but I am sure that will change somewhat.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Great! It's nice to know that you're finally going to get a shop and that it's set up just how you need it. Takes a load off. Post pics when it's all done.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry about your troubles.
Good luck on your new location I hope it works out. I guess I have two conflicting thoughts on expanding ,first 1200 sq ft might be to small if business grows and the other hand should businesses increase their overhead given what the economy is doing ? I'm sure you have already thought about both of these aspects of business on your own.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Sandy, I know your pain with

```
#%$. I do not allow that name to be spoken in my home and if Momma wants a divorce, all she has to do is spend $.10 there and me find out. HATE is not strong enough to express my  disdane for
```
#%$. We just bought all new kitchen appliances from (hope we got a better deal) Home Depot.

Congrats on the new shop. Here's our best wishes to you for a great success on this new endeavor. Rand


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

What is going on with LJ's….I can't post pictures and now they are downsizing my fonts. sheesh!!! MARTIN!!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I am guessing Rand that some of your curse characters were mistrepreted by the computer and it changed the fonts…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

*Sandy* I am and have been been calling them out for every little thing. They just replaced all the parts for the ice maker and it is still freezing up so I will be having them come out again, I don't care how many times they have to come or how many parts need to be replaced. My guess is at some point they will just replace the whole fridge or give me my money back.

*Jim* I have thought about the "What if" and decided I will stick it out for 1 year. The rent is unbeatable so even though I would like to have 2 - 5 thousand SF this is 3 times what I have now I will just have to make this work for now and I am loving it as it is. He has 4 other buildings in the complex and I am sure I will have the opportunity to move to a bigger unit when and if the need arises.
I can add a covered area outside if I need to store large amounts of rough cut lumber and bring it in weeks before I need to sell it. My biggest problem is I will be gone a few days at a time on buying trips. I can't afford to hire someone right now, nor do I want to. 
I hope to have 6 - 10 thousand board feet on hand at all times supplying Oak, Maple, Walnut, Reclaimed Cypress, Hickory and whatever is needed to supply the need. I will be selling 4/4 S4S at rough sawn prices this way you see what you get everything will be marked with its moisture content as well. 
I have been talking to Blum to carry there products. Over time I will add glues, veneers, edge banding and sheet goods.
Thats the plan anyway


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

OK this has to stop! I was informed that I can not have the space that was agreed on in a hand shake. I had another location that was a great deal $475.00 a month for 1300 sf. The guy made me wait since the last week of Aug with the promise that I could move in Oct 1st. I called him last week and again today and the said he was sorry but the guy thats there now is staying. Thats OK but the guy has not paid him rent in 6 months! I was giving him a years rent up front. I just found out he still is not going to pay he only gave him a promissory not for what he owes, IS this guy nuts? He really messed me up I now have to store a fork lift in my garage with all the equipment I have and cant do any wood working at all. I need to move to VA. and get out of this place!


----------

